

GM’s plan to turn the car into a smartphone on wheels - kfitchard
http://gigaom.com/2013/08/03/gms-plan-to-turn-the-car-into-a-smartphone-on-wheels/

======
kfitchard
I'm the article's author. I had a pretty long interview with GM developer
chief Nick Pudar so not all of the details made it into the post. If anyone
has any questions, I can try to answer them.

